# National Clydesdale Show 2007



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCVCcPWuB-Y&feature=related


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that was awesome!  

They're sooooo pretty!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What beautiful Clydes!!!  Awesome video.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I wonder what it feels like to drive 8 like that :shock:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic animals arent they?? I love how the 6 in toe sidepassed that was sooo cool!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, now time to post all those Budweiser commercials:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq2DOq6RzxE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV7SNc8K9oE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaewaVqre6o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD6ghskNKa8&feature=related

Here is a commercial Budweiser produced for 9/11. They only aired it once so as not to benefit financially from it - they just wanted to acknowledge the tragic event. 
http://www.youtube.com/watchv=EUG8BPHCRMw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4tU5Os1o0g&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MIktpA50sQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntOo17kU3V4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGnwdCGjFwY&feature=related

And finally a Budweiser commercial without the Clydes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTrMe76kes


----------

